# FootJoy Forum Challenge at Liphook H4H day



## MikeH (Sep 27, 2018)

Hi all

As you may have noticed from the new forum header... FootJoy are now sponsoring the GM forum â€“ weâ€™ll be doing lots of cool forum-exclusive stuff with FJ over the coming months but to kick things off there will be a special 'FJ Forum Challenge' at Liphook on the H4H day next Tuesday with the chance to win some great FJ prizes

Format for the â€˜Challenge' is best total stableford score over the five par 3s and three par 5s at Liphook

There will be a winner and a runner-up

Up for grabs is one voucher for a pair of FootJoy MyJoys (you custom design your own pair of FJâ€™s http://www.footjoy.co.uk/en_GB/myjoys-custom-golf-shoes.html ) worth up to Â£300 depending on what shoe you select to customise and one voucher for FJ apparel makeover worth over Â£300 that includes a mid-layer pullover, polo shirt, trousers, socks and gloves (all in your size obviously!)

Winner gets to choose which item theyâ€™d like, runner up gets the prize not chosen by the winner

Entry will cost you a Â£10 donation to H4H and will be done when you check in. The FJ Forum Challenge is open to all Forum members and their guests (no GM staff!) playing at Liphook

In the event of a tie, places will be decided on a countback (best total score on par 3s, best total score on the par 5s, best total score at holes, 1, 3, 7, 13 & 18, best total score at holes, 1, 3, 13 & 18â€¦ and so on!)

Some great prizes and a chance to raise more money for a great cause â€“ what more can you ask for!


----------



## User2021 (Sep 27, 2018)

Excellent


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 27, 2018)

Thats a great challenge at Liphook - some great scoring holes


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 27, 2018)

Great gesture GM and FJ. Absolutely no chance of winning but I'll whack my cash in the kitty


----------



## richart (Sep 27, 2018)

This is perfect for my natural power for the par 5â€™s, and perfect precision for the par 3â€™s.

Size 9â€™s in blue and white hoops please Mike.


----------



## PieMan (Sep 27, 2018)

Hold on - what if it's one of the GM boys that win it?!!! ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 27, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Hold on - what if it's one of the GM boys that win it?!!! ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Entry will cost you a Â£10 donation to H4H and will be done when you check in. The FJ Forum Challenge is open to all Forum members and their guests* (no GM staff!)* playing at Liphoo 

is it all that booze and Kebabs


----------



## Bigfoot (Sep 27, 2018)

Footjoy MyJoys - my only route to golf footwear.

Great addition to the day. Well done to Footjoy.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 27, 2018)

richart said:



			This is perfect for my natural power for the par 5â€™s, and perfect precision for the par 3â€™s.

Size 9â€™s in blue and white hoops please Mike.

Click to expand...

Blimey Rich, thatâ€™s a bit optimistic.

I donâ€™t think they have any par 5s at 300 yards ðŸ˜‰

Cancel that order Mike ðŸ˜€


----------



## richart (Sep 27, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Blimey Rich, thatâ€™s a bit optimistic.

I donâ€™t think they have any par 5s at 300 yards ðŸ˜‰

Cancel that order Mike ðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

I can reach a couple of the par 3's though.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 27, 2018)

richart said:



			I can reach a couple of the par 3's though.

Click to expand...

Are they all downhill ðŸ˜


----------



## richart (Sep 27, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Are they all downhill ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Par 3's are 184, 116, 138, 151,and 148 yards off the yellows. No problems for someone with a high ball flight.


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 27, 2018)

Great prize,looks like we are on for a record total


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 27, 2018)

richart said:



			Par 3's are 184, 116, 138, 151,and 148 yards off the yellows. No problems for someone with a high ball flight.

Click to expand...

Aaaaaaarrrrrggggghhhhhhh

Itâ€™s a good job I hit it so high then ðŸ˜±


----------



## richart (Sep 27, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Great prize,looks like we are on for a record total
		
Click to expand...

 Pushing that way Tony., though we don't get so much gift aid now. Santa's little helpers have done an amazing job, but don't tell them I said that.


----------



## richart (Sep 27, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Aaaaaaarrrrrggggghhhhhhh

Itâ€™s a good job I hit it so high then ðŸ˜±
		
Click to expand...

 Well that takes the prize for the biggest load of


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 28, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Entry will cost you a Â£10 donation to H4H and will be done when you check in. The FJ Forum Challenge is open to all Forum members and their guests* (no GM staff!)* playing at Liphoo

is it all that booze and Kebabs
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant gesture and well worth more money towards H4$ - well done to all again... are we there yet


----------



## User2021 (Oct 3, 2018)

Big thanks to FootJoy for offering up two prizes, look forward to the gear


----------



## richart (Oct 3, 2018)

The FJ Myjoys were won by DRW's guest Ken Smith.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Oct 5, 2018)

MikeH said:



			Hi all

As you may have noticed from the new forum header... FootJoy are now sponsoring the GM forum â€“ weâ€™ll be doing lots of cool forum-exclusive stuff with FJ over the coming months but to kick things off there will be a special 'FJ Forum Challenge' at Liphook on the H4H day next Tuesday with the chance to win some great FJ prizes

Format for the â€˜Challenge' is best total stableford score over the five par 3s and three par 5s at Liphook

There will be a winner and a runner-up

Up for grabs is one voucher for a pair of FootJoy MyJoys (you custom design your own pair of FJâ€™s http://www.footjoy.co.uk/en_GB/myjoys-custom-golf-shoes.html ) worth up to Â£300 depending on what shoe you select to customise and one voucher for FJ apparel makeover worth over Â£300 that includes a mid-layer pullover, polo shirt, trousers, socks and gloves (all in your size obviously!)

Winner gets to choose which item theyâ€™d like, runner up gets the prize not chosen by the winner

Entry will cost you a Â£10 donation to H4H and will be done when you check in. The FJ Forum Challenge is open to all Forum members and their guests (no GM staff!) playing at Liphook

In the event of a tie, places will be decided on a countback (best total score on par 3s, best total score on the par 5s, best total score at holes, 1, 3, 7, 13 & 18, best total score at holes, 1, 3, 13 & 18â€¦ and so on!)

Some great prizes and a chance to raise more money for a great cause â€“ what more can you ask for!
		
Click to expand...

My 6 Points on the Par 3's may have hindered my progress somewhat...


----------



## Imurg (Oct 5, 2018)

Radbourne2010 said:



			My 6 Points on the Par 3's may have hindered my progress somewhat...

Click to expand...

6!
You did well then


----------



## richart (Oct 5, 2018)

Radbourne2010 said:



			My 6 Points on the Par 3's may have hindered my progress somewhat...

Click to expand...

I had six points on the par 3â€™s, but didnâ€™t play the par 5â€™s as well.


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 5, 2018)

I have just realised that I had 19 points in this competition - not that far away from the winner. Remarkable !!


----------



## MendieGK (Oct 7, 2018)

How many won it then?


----------



## richart (Oct 7, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			Big thanks to FootJoy for offering up two prizes, look forward to the gear
		
Click to expand...




richart said:



			The FJ Myjoys were won by DRW's guest Ken Smith.

Click to expand...

Ken first, Jobr1850 second. 20 points each, Ken won on count back.


----------



## MendieGK (Oct 8, 2018)

20pts! Thatâ€™s 6 under par for 7 holes. Ridiculous.


----------



## richart (Oct 8, 2018)

MendieGK said:



			20pts! Thatâ€™s 6 under par for 7 holes. Ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...

There are five par 3's and 3 par 5 'so 'only' 4 under !


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 8, 2018)

MendieGK said:



			20pts! Thatâ€™s 6 under par for 7 holes. Ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...

Only if you have no shots on them ðŸ˜€

Winning scores each had a four pointer plus all three pointers and the odd two pointer ðŸ˜‚


----------



## MendieGK (Oct 8, 2018)

richart said:



			There are five par 3's and 3 par 5 'so 'only' 4 under !

Click to expand...

Ah ok that is more in line with what Iâ€™d have expected then! Couldnâ€™t remember the 5 par 3s!


----------



## Old Skier (Oct 8, 2018)

MendieGK said:



			20pts! Thatâ€™s 6 under par for 7 holes. Ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...

I had 16 of my 22 points on them  perhaps they weren't that difficult


----------



## DRW (Oct 8, 2018)

Still cant believe he won and picked the shoes over the clothes, I had forgotten about it as I paid for the entry before Ken arrived in the morning for all 3 of us.

Shocked when Richart mentioned Ken had won, as we hadn't even checked the scores on the holes and Ken had actually let a great score slip on the back nine(holes 1-9(. Ken was talking about signing up after his holiday on the forum for maybe a few of the other days as he enjoyed the day so much.

Thanks to footjoy and GM for the challenge


----------



## User2021 (Nov 8, 2018)

My goodies arrived late this afternoon, absolutely blown a way.

Thanks to Footjoy and Golf Monthly.

They asked me to pick a top layer, mid layer, Polo, trousers, a glove and a pair of socks from their catalogue.
What arrived was two jackets, Polo, trousers, two gloves and a whole box of socks, must be six or seven pairs.

Absolutely brilliant, thank you.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 8, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			My goodies arrived late this afternoon, absolutely blown a way.

Thanks to Footjoy and Golf Monthly.

They asked me to pick a top layer, mid layer, Polo, trousers, a glove and a pair of socks from their catalogue.
What arrived was two jackets, Polo, trousers, two gloves and a whole box of socks, must be six or seven pairs.

Absolutely brilliant, thank you.
		
Click to expand...

What did they send for your horse ðŸ˜


----------



## User2021 (Nov 8, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			What did they send for your horse ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...


----------



## richart (Nov 8, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			My goodies arrived late this afternoon, absolutely blown a way.

Thanks to Footjoy and Golf Monthly.

They asked me to pick a top layer, mid layer, Polo, trousers, a glove and a pair of socks from their catalogue.
What arrived was two jackets, Polo, trousers, two gloves and a whole box of socks, must be six or seven pairs.

Absolutely brilliant, thank you.
		
Click to expand...




Lincoln Quaker said:



			What did they send for your horse ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Four pairs of socks by the sound of it.


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 9, 2018)

I guess the sombrero colours werenâ€™t to your likingðŸ˜

Well played though.


----------



## User2021 (Nov 9, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			I guess the sombrero colours werenâ€™t to your likingðŸ˜

Well played though.
		
Click to expand...

lol

Thank you


----------



## anotherdouble (Nov 9, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			lol

Thank you
		
Click to expand...

You wonâ€™t be saying thank you when you get your cards in Kent and find a zero in the handicap box. Stick that in your new socks


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Nov 9, 2018)

Great work Jon! Do Footjoy do Sombrero's?  Only kidding, well played & onwards to SFG status 


jobr1850 said:



			My goodies arrived late this afternoon, absolutely blown a way.

Thanks to Footjoy and Golf Monthly.

They asked me to pick a top layer, mid layer, Polo, trousers, a glove and a pair of socks from their catalogue.
What arrived was two jackets, Polo, trousers, two gloves and a whole box of socks, must be six or seven pairs.

Absolutely brilliant, thank you.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## User2021 (Nov 9, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			You wonâ€™t be saying thank you when you get your cards in Kent and find a zero in the handicap box. Stick that in your new socks

Click to expand...


lol, pray for sunshine not snow


----------



## User2021 (Nov 9, 2018)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Great work Jon! Do Footjoy do Sombrero's?  Only kidding, well played & onwards to SFG status 

Click to expand...

Thanks Smudge


----------

